# "CLICK"



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

i dont know if i should use a clicker or not for agility training i need some help plz:help:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Clicker training is great for many things, but not so much for agility. The reason for this is that the "click" means that the dog has done the behavior correctly, and the exercise is open. You then MUST give them their treat. 

In agility, you want the dog to drive toward the next obstacle. You don't want to make them think that the routine is to stop after each obstacle. So treats (food, usually for rewards, occasionally for luring) and praise usually work better.


----------

